
Show HN: Ruby gem for slack sign-ins in Rails - tomschaefer
https://github.com/TEECOM/slack_sign_in
======
tomschaefer
Hi there!

Over the past year, my team has built a number of Slack applications for
internal tools, demos, and for fun. We found ourselves writing the same
OmniAuth code over and over again, so we decided to try and make it a bit
easier for ourselves, and hopefully others too!

We were inspired by Basecamp's google_sign_in gem
([https://github.com/basecamp/google_sign_in](https://github.com/basecamp/google_sign_in)),
and our goal was to make something that would let us integrate "Sign in with
Slack" into our Rails apps:

    
    
      - with minimal configuration
      - as quickly as possible
      - without sacrificing on long-term stability and maintainability
    

We recently open-sourced this on GitHub as a gem, and I also made a short
getting started video (my first one! :D). I'd love to hear what people think!

GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/TEECOM/slack_sign_in](https://github.com/TEECOM/slack_sign_in)
Getting started video:
[https://vimeo.com/387819353](https://vimeo.com/387819353)

